# 2.4.25 kernel  alloc_pages: 0-order allocation failed

## neo_phani

i see a bunch of these in /var/log/messages. Any pointers on why this is happening and what the fix for this is ? Thanks

Apr  2 01:40:00 snort __alloc_pages: 0-order allocation failed (gfp=0xf0/0)

Apr  2 01:40:01 snort __alloc_pages: 0-order allocation failed (gfp=0xf0/0)

Apr  2 01:40:01 snort __alloc_pages: 0-order allocation failed (gfp=0x1d2/0)

2.4.25-gentoo-r2 #1 Fri Aug 6 13:20:55 PDT 2004 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

dmesg gives this

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 00000000000a0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003f7f0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003f7f0000 - 000000003f7f3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003f7f3000 - 000000003f800000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Warning only 896MB will be used.

Use a HIGHMEM enabled kernel.

896MB LOWMEM available.

ACPI: have wakeup address 0xc0001000

On node 0 totalpages: 229376

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 225280 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 IntelR                                    ) @ 0x000f6a20

ACPI: RSDT (v001 IntelR AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3f7f3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 IntelR AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3f7f3040

ACPI: MADT (v001 IntelR AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3f7f6980

ACPI: DSDT (v001 INTELR AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/hda3 init=/linuxrc

----------

